
Ask HN: What can I do about Keeper Security holding my passwords for ransom? - evanbishop
I decided to use their service. What they don&#x27;t tell you up front is that unless you pay for a yearly subscription that eventually you won&#x27;t have access to your passwords. Is there anything I can do to get my data back from them? I don&#x27;t want to pay money to perpetuate a business model that is running a scam on its potential customers.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;keepersecurity.com&#x2F;
======
ateesdalejr
Check this paragraph from the TOS[0]:

    
    
      If your subscription expires and you choose not to renew 
      your subscription within 90 days, Keeper Security reserves 
      the right to delete any Keeper records contained in your 
      account that have files (e.g. documents, photos, videos, 
      etc.) contained in them. Notice will be sent to you prior to 
      termination based on the email address associated with your 
      Keeper account. Expired user accounts convert to a Free User 
      account.
    

Sounds like you're stuck. The only way I think you can get out of this hole
would be to pay for a month or so of a subscription and back your data up.
Then charge back the cost. You are correct that this is a shady business model
but you can always prevent it by reading the TOS for anything you sign up for.
:)

[0]:
[https://keepersecurity.com/termsofuse.html](https://keepersecurity.com/termsofuse.html)

~~~
evanbishop
If you leave Facebook for example you can request that all the data on your
account be sent to you. This can be done even if the account is deleted
without the ability to reactivate it.

Their "model" is akin to paying money so they will let you out of a bear trap.
Why would I pay them anything if they are going to turn around and trick
someone else into the same scheme and do so with the money that I gave them.

~~~
ateesdalejr
I'm not sure what there is you can do about it. Call customer support and
explain your predicament? I've not had the pleasure of dealing with this type
of company so I'm not so sure what I'd do in this situation besides limping
away with my data and taking my business somewhere else.

------
bartvk
So they don't offer an export option? This is not the same as holding your
passwords random, by the way.

